# Labrador Retriever Club Field Trial - Elkton, MD - 4/27-29, 2013 - Traffic Alert



## zoomerang (Dec 4, 2007)

Just a heads up that the Rt. 896 bridge over the C&D canal will be closed this weekend. Also, portions of Chesapeake City road will be closed between the canal entrance and Rebel Ridge Farms. Follow Field Trial signs.

Please plan accordingly. Amateur will start at 8:00 a.m. at Rebel Ridge Farms; Open will start at 10:00 a.m. at the bowl at the canal; Qualifying will start 8:00 a.m. at the Mitchell Pond area of the canal.

Good luck to everyone.
Lois


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Lois...I was just about to post this. In case the extra info help any one, here are some details on the bridge closure.

SUMMIT BRIDGE CLOSURE THIS WEEKEND!

The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers has rescheduled the closure of the Chesapeake & Delaware Canal Bridge (Summit Bridge). The bridge will be closed to traffic at 10 PM on Friday, April 26, until 5 AM, Monday, April 29, pending weather.

The closure is necessary to facilitate steel repairs and to accommodate the heavy machinery necessary to paint higher sections of the bridge and to replace several concrete barriers, called parapets, that separate traffic and provide protection at the edge of the outer lanes.

The detour is as follows: 

Northbound U.S. Route 301 traffic will be detoured to Boyds Corner Road (DE Route 896), to U.S. Route 13 north, to DE Route 1 north, to DE Route 72 north, to U.S. Route 40 west, back to U.S. Route 301/DE Route 896. 

Southbound U.S. Route 301/DE Route 896 traffic will be detoured to U.S. Route 40 east, to DE Route 72 south, to DE Route 1 south, to U.S. Route 13 south via Exit 148, to Boyds Corner Road (DE Route 896), back to U.S. Route 301.

Traffic will continue to be restricted to one-lane each way when the bridge is reopened Monday morning and for the remainder of the project.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Amateur call backs I hope I have these correct
1,4,5,8,9,10,11,12,14,16,18,19,29,31,33,37,38,39,41,42,44,46,47,50,51,52,54,55,58,62,66,69 32 dog total


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open to 2nd series- 1,4,5,12,13,16,17,19,24,25,26,31,33,39,40,45,47,48,50,53,54,55,56,58,64,71,73,76,77,79


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open call backs to water blind 
4,5,12,16,19,24,25,33,39,40,45,47,48,50,53,54,56,58,64,71,77,79


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open to the 4th 
4,5,12,40,45,47,50,53,54,58,64,79


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Am Placements
1st 47
2nd 11
3rd 39
4th 54
rj 18
jams
10 19 37 44 50 52


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Congrats to Tim Mueller and Turq for winning the Amateur and qualifying for the National Amateur!!!
Momma Darbi and I are very proud.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Huge congrats to William Sligh and Raven on the Amateur 2nd!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Tim and Turq!! That is awesome!

Aaron*


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Open placements

!st 64
2nd 40
3rd 50
4th 53
RJ 53
Jams 4, 5, 12, 45, 54, 79


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Great job, William and Raven. Your patience and hard work really are paying off!

From the guy who missed the goal post on Saturday in ATL and didn't get to play on Sunday.


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Great job, William and Raven. Your patience and hard work really are paying off!

From the guy who missed the goal post on Saturday in ATL and didn't get to play on Sunday.


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Jason and Robert and congrats to Tim for the win


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats to Dave opseth and ready for their open second and amateur third


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any Derby placements?


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

EE still does not have results posted. If anyone has the Derby placements, please post! Thank you.


----------



## Pembroke John (Jan 26, 2010)

Alright William-show us where you live !! Get that first and be done with qualifying for the big one in Wisconsin !! Good luck. 
John T


----------

